# Nose indentions



## Sammie (Sep 29, 2017)

My nose has two indentions on the end, but they are highly uneven. Is there anyway I can add volume to one side from non surgical ways? I would rather not do injections either.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 29, 2017)

Sammie said:


> My nose has two indentions on the end, but they are highly uneven. Is there anyway I can add volume to one side from non surgical ways? I would rather not do injections either.



I moved this post out of the Tom Ford thread and into its own one. (I may move this to another section; not sure yet.)


----------

